# Abandoned Buildings



## Dmitri

Some shots of an abandoned psychiatric complex. Sadly we aren't allowed in and due to vandals and evil photographers they are very strict and watchful, so I won't even attempt sneaking in. The bottom two were taken through broken windows. Note: The first has a fairly edited sky - something I try to avoid doing but couldn't resist in this case.

#1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c&c always appreciated


----------



## jsull86

I can't quite put my finger on it, but... that last one creeps me out! ale:

Great photos!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

wow... they mus have painted those walls a million times...the different colors look cool.. and the first shot is AWESOME.. the sky totally fits.. makes it look creepy


----------



## cnutco

That is quite wicked!


----------



## robitussin217

jsull86 said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it, but... that last one creeps me out! ale:
> 
> Great photos!



For me, it's the open doors! It suggests activity, or unleashing, AH! And, the picture that's still there on the wall in the 3rd and (more importantly) 4th shots is so neat. There is so much to enjoy in these, the 4th shot being my favorite. 

The 2nd shot, to me, is really great with the established context. Perfect distance! Fun stuff. Thanx.


----------



## SkyBaby

Well done!  You nailed that haunted look.


----------



## molested_cow

So, someone's been keeping the lawn tidy?


----------



## Dmitri

jsull86 said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it, but... that last one creeps me out! ale:
> 
> Great photos!



Thanks! That's what I was aiming for. 



			
				PerfectlyFlawed said:
			
		

> wow... they mus have painted those walls a million times...the different colors look cool.. and the first shot is AWESOME.. the sky totally fits.. makes it look creepy



Thanks! 



			
				cnutco said:
			
		

> That is quite wicked!



Thank you 



			
				robitussin217 said:
			
		

> For me, it's the open doors! It suggests activity, or unleashing, AH! And, the picture that's still there on the wall in the 3rd and (more importantly) 4th shots is so neat. There is so much to enjoy in these, the 4th shot being my favorite.
> 
> The 2nd shot, to me, is really great with the established context. Perfect distance! Fun stuff. Thanx.



Thank you very much!  



			
				SkyBaby said:
			
		

> Well done! You nailed that haunted look.



Aaah cool! It's a creepy place, nice that I could capture a bit of the feeling 



			
				molested_cow said:
			
		

> So, someone's been keeping the lawn tidy?



Actually yes. The grounds (they are very big) of the complex was converted to a state park. The buildings remain mostly abandoned (one small one was turned into a visitors center/museum), but they keep the grounds looking nice.
Kings Park Psychiatric Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia <- This is the place.
.


----------



## fokker

These are good, loving the evil sky in #1. 

I'm thinking #2 might fit the look you're going for a bit better in B&W.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Love 3 and 4. They show very nicely what I call the "leprosy of buildings."

#2, with the maintained lawn, doesn't give a sense of an abandoned building.

And #1, I don't mind the PP at al, but the distortion does bother me.


----------



## Dmitri

fokker said:


> These are good, loving the evil sky in #1.
> 
> I'm thinking #2 might fit the look you're going for a bit better in B&W.



hmmm you may be right about #2. I'll see how it looks. Thanks for the kind words 



			
				c.cloudwalker said:
			
		

> Love 3 and 4. They show very nicely what I call the "leprosy of buildings."
> #2, with the maintained lawn, doesn't give a sense of an abandoned building.
> And #1, I don't mind the PP at al, but the distortion does bother me.



Thanks! I like the distortion, but nothing I could have done about it anyway since it was a panorama shot. Again, thanks 



			
				erose86 said:
			
		

> LOVE them. I agree with everything everyone said above me, so I'll skip all that. I get freaked out easily so I probably wouldn't even had the balls to walk UP close enough to the building to get pictures through the windows, hahaha.
> 
> This might be a really stupid question, but, what kind of lens did you use for #1?



I don't remember off hand.. it was either the Canon kit lens or the 50mm I have. It's a panorama shot tho which is why it looks so distorted like that. Thanks for the comments


----------



## The Empress

Amazing shots!!! I <3 #1, but something about it looks a little off to me, maybe slightly tilted? But great shots


----------



## ywpoles

ok all the words i want to say is good photo.


----------



## Mesoam

there is a place very similar to this in Connecticut (Fairfield Hills)

dig the first shot


----------



## scorpion_tyr

The first and fourth shots are really good. I especially like the effects in no. 1. The other two don't interest me for some reason. The last one is creepy, yet intriguing.


----------



## Vautrin

I like 1 + 3

2 doesn't really catch my interest -- you can't tell the buildings are abandoned, they look quite ordinary.

#4 I think is the best...


----------



## SwissJ

#1.  Though I think #1 is cool, I don't connect to it emotionally cause it looks too far removed from reality.  Also, the white line at the top is distracting.

#2. I think this one works better in a series than it does on it's own.  The picture didn't strike me as interesting until after I saw #3 and #4.

#3.  I like the blue cast in the corridor relative to the warm light coming in through the window.  But the shadows of the windows create a lot of separation between the creepy interior and the viewer.  I feel safe knowing I'm on the outside looking in.

#4.  I really like this one.  I wish it was more in focus instead of having a fuzzy zoomed in feel.  The door knob and the light switch height indicate a low vantage point for the viewer.  Not sure if that's intentional, but something to think about.


----------



## Dmitri

The Empress said:


> Amazing shots!!! I <3 #1, but something about it looks a little off to me, maybe slightly tilted? But great shots



I think it's the ground - the paved circle isn't even and makes it look lopsided  



			
				ywpoles said:
			
		

> ok all the words i want to say is good photo.



Thank you 



			
				scorpion_tyr said:
			
		

> The first and fourth shots are really good. I especially like the effects in no. 1. The other two don't interest me for some reason. The last one is creepy, yet intriguing.



Thank you for the kind words. 



			
				Mesoam said:
			
		

> there is a place very similar to this in Connecticut (Fairfield Hills)
> dig the first shot



Thanks 



			
				Vautrin said:
			
		

> I like 1 + 3
> 2 doesn't really catch my interest -- you can't tell the buildings are abandoned, they look quite ordinary.
> #4 I think is the best...



Thank you Vautrin. Yes in retrospect #2 does seem like a plain old building. 



			
				SwissJ said:
			
		

> #1. Though I think #1 is cool, I don't connect to it emotionally cause it looks too far removed from reality. Also, the white line at the top is distracting.
> 
> #2. I think this one works better in a series than it does on it's own. The picture didn't strike me as interesting until after I saw #3 and #4.
> 
> #3. I like the blue cast in the corridor relative to the warm light coming in through the window. But the shadows of the windows create a lot of separation between the creepy interior and the viewer. I feel safe knowing I'm on the outside looking in.
> 
> #4. I really like this one. I wish it was more in focus instead of having a fuzzy zoomed in feel. The door knob and the light switch height indicate a low vantage point for the viewer. Not sure if that's intentional, but something to think about.



#1 yes I don't know what that white line is. It doesn't show up in the full size image, but when shrunk down it's there. No idea why - maybe its a ghost line!

#2 I think you are right.

#3 hmm I liked the window lines and that piece of debris because they lead viewers into the hallway. I see your point tho. Something to think about.

#4 I'm not sure what you mean about the light switch? 

Thank you for the comments and critiques


----------



## kassad

Wow I just keep looking back to #1 and 4

May I ask what kind of PP did you do other than stitching the panorama together.   I love the look of the sky.


----------



## jeff000

Wow, very interesting shots. I wouldn't have been able to stop myself from going inside. 

#4 is my favorite.


----------



## Shaneuk

First one is phenomenal.


----------



## Dmitri

kassad said:


> Wow I just keep looking back to #1 and 4
> 
> May I ask what kind of PP did you do other than stitching the panorama together.   I love the look of the sky.



Thanks for the kind words  As for the PP - good questions! lol I did so much, levels, curves, god knows what else. I just kept doing stuff until I liked the way it looked lol.



			
				jeff000 said:
			
		

> Wow, very interesting shots. I wouldn't have been able to stop myself from going inside.
> #4 is my favorite.



It was very tempting, but the thought of a night in jail was enough for me. 



			
				Shaneuk said:
			
		

> First one is phenomenal.



Thank you


----------



## D-B-J

awesome shots! Number one is flawless.  The exposure, the movement in the "dark" clouds, the way its framed and kinda curved or something, it just looks awesome.  I like how number four gives you that eerie feeling.

Great job!


----------



## Dmitri

D-B-J said:


> awesome shots! Number one is flawless.  The exposure, the movement in the "dark" clouds, the way its framed and kinda curved or something, it just looks awesome.  I like how number four gives you that eerie feeling.
> 
> Great job!



Thank you DBJ


----------



## Double H

Too bad you didn't get in. The place is massive, and you could easily spend days exploring the many buildings, all connected by underground tunnels. Once inside, you are pretty safe from security. Shoot MOAR!


----------



## Dmitri

Double H said:


> Too bad you didn't get in. The place is massive, and you could easily spend days exploring the many buildings, all connected by underground tunnels. Once inside, you are pretty safe from security. Shoot MOAR!



I would love to go in, but as I said, the thought of a night in jail is enough to keep me away. I wouldn't do well in jail.


----------



## &#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D

like the first one! so cool and ..  words limited, sorry


----------



## Dmitri

&#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D;1895663 said:
			
		

> like the first one! so cool and ..  words limited, sorry



Thank you


----------

